# Birthing Delay.  One baby then hours till the rest are born?



## matefrio (May 23, 2011)

Had a moma give birth around 4pm Sunday to a single kit then hold till sometime overnight after 8pm.

I read here that calcium helps induce labor so I  dissolved a roll-aids tablet in a small water dish and gave it to her at 8pm.  This morning there were five more kits.

How normal is that delay?  Did the roll-aids help or just timing?

Pics of the kits from this AM:


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no help, but I would like to hear what others have to say. Mine had her kits over 4 days! Never fed any of them, but cleaned them all. Had them all over the cage, didn't pull fur until she was done. She's first-timer and it's been UNNATURALLY hot here, but I haven't heard of this before.  Are delays normal?


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jun 16, 2011)

Any experienced breeders?


----------

